# ASUS P4SD motherboard from HP D330 not turning on...HELP!!!



## rob.lam1 (Oct 6, 2011)

Ok...here we go.

I bought this motherboard off of E-bay and after doing some research I found out that it comes out of a HP D330 business line computer. It has all the extra features on the motherboard...security, hood sensor, hood lock. I believe without the solenoids and extra equipment not being hooked up is not allowing this computer to boot up or even turn on. It has a green LED light that illuminates when I plug the computer in. I know its not the power supply...I have tried 3 different ones on this and same results every time.:4-dontkno Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank You


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Brand & Model of CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.
Did you bench test the build before assembling in the case to be certain everything worked? If not, I would suggest that be your next step.

Remove EVERYTHING from the case.
Set the motherboard on a non conductive surface. The motherboard box is perfect for this. DO NOT PLACE THE MOTHERBOARD ON THE STATIC BAG! It can actually conduct electricity! 
Install the CPU and heat sink. 
Install 1 stick of RAM.
Install the video card and attach the power supply connection(s) to the card if your card needs it.
Connect the monitor to the video card.
Connect the power supply to the motherboard with both the 24pin main ATX Power connection and the separate 4 or 8 pin power connection.
Connect power to the power supply.
Do NOT connect ANYTHING else. Make sure you have the power connector on the CPU fan connected.
Use a small screwdriver to momentarily short the power switch connector on the motherboard. Consult your motherboard manual to find which two pins connect to your case's power switch. Then touch both pins with a screwdriver to complete the circuit and boot the system.

If all is well, it should power up and you should get a display. Then assemble the parts into the case and try again. If the system now fails to boot, you have a short in the case and need to recheck your motherboard standoffs.

If the system does not boot after this process, then you most likely have a faulty component. You'll need to swap parts, start with the power supply, until you determine what is defective.


----------



## sbond007 (Dec 10, 2008)

Whats the wattage on the PSU? Also look for a 6v rail. My roommate forgot to plug it in, seeing how not all mobos have them, and took him hours to figure it out. Also check the CMOS battery. I have had many problems with them..


----------



## rob.lam1 (Oct 6, 2011)

Tyree-
CPU - Intel Pentium 4 3.0 ghz 800fsb 1m cache
OnBoard Graphics
PSU - 450 watt 
RAM - Patriot DDR PC2700 Dual Channel
Bench Tested with same results
Motherboard came with the processor already installed so I'm guessing that the processor is not too big for this type of MOB

sbond007-
CMOS Battery good with plenty of juice
PSU - 450 watt
You say something about a 6v rail?? I do not see where that would be hooked up. 

I purchased this off of e-bay...no OEM box...no manual...was under the assumption it was a replacement for a HP computer but that doesn't seem to be going well. 

Maybe the MOB is bad or something isn't hooked up that is required. I took some pictures but cannot for the life of me find my camera cord to get them on this forum. Still at a stand still with the need of some help...any would be greatly appreciated!!

Another thing is when I press the power button when all is hooked up the way it should be the HD Light illuminates as long as I am holding in the power button...No fans...nothing..just a green led light that is always illuminated on the motherboard and it stays a solid green...not flashing...


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

There is no 6V rail.
Brand & Model of the 450W PSU?
I've seen a lot of compatibility issues with Patriot RAM.
If no success after doing the bench test refer to the last paragraph.

If the system does not boot after this process, then you most likely have a faulty component. You'll need to swap parts, start with the power supply, until you determine what is defective.


----------



## rob.lam1 (Oct 6, 2011)

here is a picture of the MOB...not mine but exactly alike and if you look toward the bottom right you will see what I have highlighted...I wonder if these few things have anything to do with it not wanting to fire up? https://sites.google.com/site/lambertscomputerfixall/home/mb12.JPG

PSU - Okia Model # LC8460-BTX..I also have another PSU...its the stock one that comes in the HP computer I'm tryin to make work
2nd PSU - Bestec Model- ATX-250-12Z REV.: D2


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Both of the PSU's you have are very poor quality.


----------



## rob.lam1 (Oct 6, 2011)

Do you think the problems I described would be because of a poor PSU...(i.e. - pressing power button and HD light illuminates and thats all...no life out of board besides green led light)

If so what is a good PSU with minimal requirements needed for this application


----------



## rob.lam1 (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm thinking about purchasing a APEVIA ATX-CW500WP4 500W ATX Power Supply...would this be more along the lines of what I need?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Another low quality PSU.
SeaSonic-XFX-most Corsair are top quality PSU's.


----------



## rob.lam1 (Oct 6, 2011)

Ok. Now I know what kind of PSU I need to invest in my other question is this: Do I need to do anything with the three components that are on the motherboard...hood lock, hood sensor, security...refer to this image to see what I am talking about.










Do I need to hook any kind of jumper wires on these pins to make this MOB work? Being that this MOB comes from a business computer it has extra security features on it and I do not know if it will cause a problem in the bios setup or CMOS setup.:4-dontkno Can someone tell me what is going on with this if you ever had to deal with this before. Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

The custom boards with high security I've run into still allow you to enter BIOS. But, assuming that this one requires the case lock or security connector (perhaps this one needs a security dongle) to be in place, have you tried resetting the BIOS?

BTW, your picture doesn't match the ASUS P4SD-LA. Is there a different model number somewhere on the board? ASUS usually prints it in white letters somewhere on the mobo.

On Edit: Did run into a mobo like this a few years ago, it was a custom board, and had to have a security dongle plugged in to operate. Sadly, I don't remember what happened or if I got it running. I'm waiting to see if it'll come around on the CD in my brain.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Not something you see a lot of > HP (SFF) Solenoid Lock and Hood Sensor (GJ116AA) specifications - HP Small & Medium Business products

As I remember pressing F10 at start up got you into the lock/unlock program, password settings etc, most boards having this feature did not use it, I can't recall if there are jumpers or not.

Have you tried clearing the CMOS yet?

The 20 pin security header is for a TPM module, no jumpers are used if the module is not present.



[email protected] said:


> BTW, your picture doesn't match the ASUS P4SD-LA. Is there a different model number somewhere on the board? ASUS usually prints it in white letters somewhere on the mobo.




It's not a -LA retail board but P4SD HP oem board.


----------



## rob.lam1 (Oct 6, 2011)

I found it on the internet...it says it is a P4SD WB-R MOB


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Go through this thread > The Mother Board :: View topic - i need user's manual PLEASE hELP =( it covers about everything known on that board.


----------



## rob.lam1 (Oct 6, 2011)

I just read through all of that and nothing was mentioned about the security header and how it had to be wired up. Anyone have experience with this problem? I'm trying to rule out all possible problems before I declare this board being DOA. Thanks again guys!

Ok, got another motherboard send to me and it powers on but does not post. I followed the detailed instructions on how to get a computer to post and nothing worked.
Yes the system speaker is hooked up. I removed all memory and it does beep letting me know that there is no memory installed. I install the memory and it turns on and thats it. I get no system beeps. I tried to install the memory stick in all of the slots and nothing worked...no system beeps at all. I have tried 2 different kinds of memory...both PC400 DDR memory. I even changed out the cpu just to make sure and nothing. I was using a P4 3ghz 800fsb and it didn't make it kick over...the cpu got hot...really hot! I then tried a P4 2.4ghz 533 fsb and the same results. 

Am I doing something wrong? I have a pretty good knowledge with computers but this one motherboard is giving me all sorts of hell. :upset: Anyone with a solution or the next step I should take feel free to comment. Thanks again!:grin:


----------



## jethro46 (Nov 28, 2011)

rob.lam1

Did you have any success with this board? I have the same board which seems to exhibit the same symptoms. ie. powers on immediately when the power supply is pugged in with one brief flash from the hdd led, flash from keyboard and optical drive fans start and front panel green power led on and green 5v led on board on. pressing ppower switch lights hdd led while the button is depressed. No further activity. Seems the power circuit is always latched on for some reason.

have tried all you have as well as jumpering pins 18 and 12 and 17 and 13 together on the front panel plug but no result. also jumpered 18 and 17 - nix.

The manual for this motherboard is contained in HP Technical Reference Guide for the D330 and D530 HP document p/no 340154-001. 

I think this one has got me beat!!!

cheers.


----------

